# How can i install the newest GHC ?



## sw2wolf (Dec 4, 2012)

The port GHC version is too old:

```
$uname -a
FreeBSD mybsd.zsoft.com 9.0-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE-p3 #0: Fri Jul  6 11:09:08 C
ST 2012     sw2wolf@mybsd.zsoft.com:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MYKERNEL  i386 

$sudo portsnap fetch update
$pkg_version -vIL=|grep -i ghc
ghc-7.0.3_1                         <   needs updating (index has 7.0.4)
```

thanks!


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 4, 2012)

Please, update ports tree to obtain lang/ghc version 7.4.1

Latest version of GHC-7.6.1 can be installed from tarballs for FreeBSD (x86/x64), link here.


----------



## sw2wolf (Dec 5, 2012)

Canot 
	
	



```
sudo portsnap fetch update
```
  update port tree ?

I will try GHC 7.6, thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Dec 5, 2012)

Yes, that will update your ports tree.


----------



## sw2wolf (Dec 8, 2012)

*where can i find the newest package ?*


```
$echo $PACKAGESITE
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9-stable/Latest/
```

Are the packages in above URL is newest for FreeBSD 9 ?


Regards!


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 8, 2012)

Is better you see for yourself the difference between install from source or install a package. 

From FreshPorts FAQ:


> You should be familiar with the Ports section of The FreeBSD Handbook. Pay careful attention to the difference between a port and a package.
> 
> *Definitions for the hopelessly lazy*
> 
> ...




More about your question http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FreeBSD_Ports.


----------

